# Sniper



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Go to this site www.nealknox.com/ and check the article under the shotgun news section regarding sniper rifles. What do you think??? I am sending Neal Knox money tonight. Am I over reacting???


----------



## eyebuster (Mar 14, 2002)

great link. well we should know what type of rifle they were using soon enough. i'm just glad they still have the death penalty in certain states.all sportsmen need to take gun control serious. THANK GOD Gore isn't in office, we'd probably have to go hunting this weekend with a slingshot or spear.


----------

